# Today's ride



## rideswithmoobs (25 Nov 2015)

.....was 27 mile in 1hr 47min so around 15mph average. A lot of short sharp hills and some longer ones. The same ride on my old trek 1.7 I did in 16mph average and that's using a cateye strada for timing. Today I just used the stop watch on my suunto vector and started it before putting on gloves, covering up and setting off so more old school timing
So I learnt that the SS ain't that much slower than a compact triple. It's the engine that counts


----------



## 3narf (25 Nov 2015)

You're right, and once you get used to singlespeed you'll be faster on both bikes....


----------



## rideswithmoobs (25 Nov 2015)

3narf said:


> You're right, and once you get used to singlespeed you'll be faster on both bikes....



I sold the trek a good few years ago and plan to stick to SS. If I can keep the mileage between 60 and 100 per week when I'm home and not away working, and prove to myself I can keep committed and fit then I plan to get a Condor Pista next Summer. That's the plan/dream but much to do till then.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2015)

3narf said:


> You're right, and once you get used to singlespeed you'll be faster on both bikes....



this is true


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Nov 2015)

Good thread title for us fixie riders.

Yesterday's ride was a very hilly 15 mile loop on 69". Winter wheels and Contact 2 tyres will be put on today because it was slippery up on the high hills at 340m above sea level


----------



## rideswithmoobs (26 Nov 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Good thread title for us fixie riders.
> 
> Yesterday's ride was a very hilly 15 mile loop on 69". Winter wheels and Contact 2 tyres will be put on today because it was slippery up on the high hills at 340m above sea level



I'm on 69", spins out a lot on flats but pretty much most I can manage on hills at present. Continental 2 fitted 35mm. Although I'm not riding fixed. May try it next year.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (26 Nov 2015)

This is what I'm 'foolishly' working towards next summer. Better weather as its bleak up there this time of year.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (26 Nov 2015)

Slightly shorter route showing gradient along bottom


----------



## Ajay (26 Nov 2015)

Up Jubilee and Boundary Hill on SS, chapeau dude!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (26 Nov 2015)

Ajay said:


> Up Jubilee and Boundary Hill on SS, chapeau dude!



 I say working towards, seen in a thread a guy did the Fred Whitton on a SS so got to have a goal !!!! Or chuck up trying


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2015)

my latest single speed bike is running a 70" gearing 

see thread An 80's Raleigh designed by G.O.D


----------



## rideswithmoobs (26 Nov 2015)

biggs682 said:


> my latest single speed bike is running a 70" gearing
> 
> see thread An 80's Raleigh designed by G.O.D



I'm spinning out on flats a lot so will be going to a 16t or 17t at rear shortly. Nice bike by the way


----------



## rideswithmoobs (27 Nov 2015)

Today's short ride:
11 mile quick loop, 46min 54 sec,
573ft elev gain, 383ft max, 
14.1 mph ave
30.6 mph max


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2015)

my ride today just over 8.5 miles on cycle paths commuting and testing ready for 2moros 25+ miles


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2015)

27 miles mostly flat averaged 14.5 so quite happy with that


----------



## Pennine-Paul (28 Nov 2015)

A massive 3.6 miles to Reddish and back  The heavens opened!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2015)

biggs682 said:


> my latest single speed bike is running a 70" gearing
> 
> see thread An 80's Raleigh designed by G.O.D



wondered why i struggled up 2 slopes this morning as normally ride up ok , got back and checked gearing and what i thought was an 18 on the rear is actually a 15 ! so 84" gearing not 70" that will be why


----------



## rowdin (29 Nov 2015)

Todays, very windy ride was 20 miles in 1hr 18 mins. I had to lean into the cross wind.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (29 Nov 2015)

biggs682 said:


> wondered why i struggled up 2 slopes this morning as normally ride up ok , got back and checked gearing and what i thought was an 18 on the rear is actually a 15 ! so 84" gearing not 70" that will be why



 Popped in to leisure lakes about changing rear sprocket to a 16t as it confusing what it actually is. That will take me to about 78" I think but thankfully with this wind I will be on 69" for a few week till I return from work. 
Tomorrows ride should be erm.... Fun


----------



## 3narf (1 Dec 2015)

Great ride today; I just did my usual short lap which is about 15, but I did put a bit of effort in.

I went up to 48 on the chainring recently, but I prefer my usual 46x17. It just seems to suit my natural cadence. So I need to replace my worn-out 46...


----------



## Pennine-Paul (2 Dec 2015)

30 mile loop round the Manchester Airport Orbital cycleway
Managed to stay dry for once


----------



## rideswithmoobs (2 Dec 2015)

Too wet and windy so took a 3 mile loop running instead. Press ups on the beach in heavy rain


----------



## rideswithmoobs (2 Dec 2015)

Pennine-Paul said:


> 30 mile loop round the Manchester Airport Orbital cycleway
> Managed to stay dry for once



Be there 3am Saturday to fly to work


----------



## rowdin (2 Dec 2015)

I did a nice and easy 35 miles around north Essex.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (4 Dec 2015)

A 30 mile loop to Oldham and back


----------



## Pennine-Paul (23 Dec 2015)

A 30 mile loop delivering xmas cards--Kill 2 birds with one stone as it were.....................


----------



## Pennine-Paul (2 Jan 2016)

An 85 km loop up into the Peak District


----------



## Andrew1971 (2 Jan 2016)

Good going at least your getting out unlike me. stuck on turbo trainer


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Jan 2016)

It hasn't been a bad holiday break for riding at all, I know we have been a lot luckier than most. In the last 9 days there have been 2 days when we were off the bikes, in the 7 days we managed to get out we have ridden 252 miles which we think is not bad for this time of year. No cycling today but hope to get out tomorrow early before the rain arrives.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (7 Jan 2016)

No rides just spent most of the time stopping the flood water getting into garage, house, car..... Tomorrow could be the day for a pootle out though


----------



## rideswithmoobs (19 Jan 2016)

First one this year with all floods round here we have had.
Sun shining and a nice chill to the face, home to warton, silverdale, Arnside, sandside, Milnthorpe, levens and back home via the country back roads, farm tracks and part of route 700. About 28 mile total. Dunno time it took was just nice to be out in the peaceful countryside. I thought my rear wheel bearing was seizing but realised it was just my thighs  love these single speeds 

Thursday or Friday's ride is going to be on cycle route 6 to Kendal and onto Windermere for a brew and well earned prestos pasty before back home


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2016)

I put my rides in the Your Ride Today thread, I've done 53 miles fixed today, down to Willoughby.


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-42post-4114504


----------



## rideswithmoobs (19 Jan 2016)

dave r said:


> I put my rides in the Your Ride Today thread, I've done 53 miles fixed today, down to Willoughby.
> 
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-42post-4114504



Never new that thread existed. Cheers Dave, appreciate it and enjoyed reading the ride report.


----------



## 3narf (9 Feb 2016)

I did a 33 mile loop today from Cirencester, south Cotswolds, down to Tetbury, across to south Cerney and home.

Stopped at Velotron in Tetbury for a coffee. . Very civilized!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (13 Feb 2016)

100km loop out towards Hmp grisly Risley,lots of cyclists out today,
about 5 degrees dry and sunny


----------



## JimboJames1972 (14 Feb 2016)

I'm getting back into SS riding again now that me Genesis Flyer is back on the road.
A very wet, muddy and freezing cold ride yesterday - 42 miles, 1260ft climb, average 16.0mph and max speed of 30mph.
Seems as if my legs need a bit of training up...

J


----------



## JimboJames1972 (18 Feb 2016)

Made use of the glorious winter sunshine today - solo 100km, average 18.1mph :-)

Gearing was 48:17 so good for the minor hills I encountered, but was getting close to spinning out on the flat.

J


----------



## JimboJames1972 (1 Mar 2016)

Wolsey Road Cycle Club (Ipswich, Suffolk) Reliability Ride.
In round numbers, a total of 60 miles, 2000ft climb, 3:30 mins (16.5mph average).
The set course was 50k but my group cycled another 15miles too and from the event. It was a beautiful day, except for the hail/sleet for the first 10 miles :-)
Gearing 48:18, would have liked a little higher (to keep up with the geared bikes on the flatter sections) but this was a comfortable, safe bet for the hilly bits.

J


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2016)

JimboJames1972 said:


> Wolsey Road Cycle Club (Ipswich, Suffolk) Reliability Ride.
> In round numbers, a total of 60 miles, 2000ft climb, 3:30 mins (16.5mph average).
> The set course was 50k but my group cycled another 15miles too and from the event. It was a beautiful day, except for the hail/sleet for the first 10 miles :-)
> Gearing 48:18, would have liked a little higher (to keep up with the geared bikes on the flatter sections) but this was a comfortable, safe bet for the hilly bits.
> ...



My fixed is 46 x 18 and for me its a little high, 44 x 18 would be better, Sunday I rode back with the Coventry Road Club beginners group and was comfortable riding with them, they ride about a 12 -15 mph average.


----------



## Julia9054 (10 Apr 2016)

Went out for a gentle 30 miles around Fountains Abbey and Ripon.
Counted 97 other cyclists!


----------



## JimboJames1972 (15 Apr 2016)

Another club ride last weekend on the Genesis Flyer (still on 48:18 gearing)

55 miles, 3 hours 30 mins, 2000ft climb and 16mph average in round numbers. Really nice, relaxed stop at Newmarket Horse Racing Museum cafe too - they let you take your bikes through the museum and lean them up in a beautifully sunny courtyard next to the cafe while you top up on flapjack and coffee. Lovely!

Not so much fun fighting your way through the horses on the roads on the way out, but never mind...

J


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2016)

Done over 30 miles this week on the single speed bike and i am really seeing how much more sense they make over a geared bike for a lot of the time and have decided that next build is going to be a fixed so that will be fun


----------



## PMarkey (18 Apr 2016)

Finally ridden my fixed more than 20km.Last week I went to visit friends near Blackpool and used the first half of the Red Rose audax route for 114 km ,it was a tad lumpy to say the least and I ended up walking two thirds of the Trough of Bowland on 42x17 also managed to snap the chain twice and have the bruises to prove it , The chain has since been binned  This weekend I decided to ride the Plains 300km Audax on fixed and rode 42x16 and apart from Radnor bank managed fine , even managed the Col de Birtles though my legs are some what stiff and tired today 

Paul


----------



## JimboJames1972 (18 Apr 2016)

Wow, some significant miles done there, Chapeau!

J


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2016)

20 miles tonight on my Lee Cooper single speeder so thats over the 100 in the last few weeks and getting to the stage where i almost prefer single speed


----------



## 3narf (21 Apr 2016)

I definitely prefer my singlspeed. The Cannondale has been off the road for weeks now, with a noisy bottom bracket, and tbh I haven't missed it.

Today I did 35 miles from Cirencester in a loop via Tetbury, it was brilliant. I couldn't possibly have enjoyed it any more on any other bike.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (30 Apr 2016)

Another ride out to Newmarket with a cafe stop at the horse race museum. Lovely day, if a bit chilly to start with.
47 miles, 3 hours and about 1,300ft ascent
J


----------



## Nelson_Longflap (2 May 2016)

Not today, but yesterday ... a great ride round the Isle of Wight in fine weather with the island looking at its loveliest Fantastic long views under sunny blue skies.

I knew there would be a lot of downhill so turned the wheel round on my Genesis Day One from 42x16 fixed to 42x18 free. No hassle climbing the hills, and lots of lovely freewheeling, I love this bike's versatility and the way it rides. 

I have done this same ride on fixed and the lower ratio freewheel is no slower overall. The faster downhills in my aerodynamic tuck balance out the slower cruising speed on the flat. Not much difference in the climbing speed. 

One bike with two very different personalities achieved by undoing two bolts and turning the wheel round ... two bikes for the price of one!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (2 May 2016)

Nelson_Longflap said:


> Not today, but yesterday ... a great ride round the Isle of Wight in fine weather with the island looking at its loveliest Fantastic long views under sunny blue skies.
> 
> I knew there would be a lot of downhill so turned the wheel round on my Genesis Day One from 42x16 fixed to 42x18 free. No hassle climbing the hills, and lots of lovely freewheeling, I love this bike's versatility and the way it rides.
> 
> ...



I have the same bike a 2015 but mine is 46/18. Brilliant bikes


----------



## Nelson_Longflap (3 May 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> I have the same bike a 2015 but mine is 46/18. Brilliant bikes



My Day One is 2011, still in great condition after getting on for 20000 km. It's the vee brake version with the flip-flop back hub, spending about 60% of it's time on fixed. Lightweight touring in France, audax (up to 300km on fixed, so far), club rides, shopping ... it does it all and although not the most efficient in every situation it's my most versatile bike by miles. Very reliable and easy to work on as well which gives confidence to go to remote places.

I sometimes think it's the only bike I need, although that would be seriously wrong.


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2016)

32.3 miles on my Lee Cooper single speed this morning, great ride at a nice pace.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (8 May 2016)

I did the "Suffolk Sunrise" today, mostly solo.

Genesis Flyer, geared at 48:18.

101.4 miles, 5hours 55mins, 17.1mph average and 3,000ft ascent.

Bit sunburnt. Bit wind burnt. Exhausted, but happy to be the first single speed home :-)

J


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2016)

Another 23 miles this morning on the Lee Cooper single speed bike really enjoying the bike , ok 52 x 18 can be hard work on the hills but hey its exercise


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2016)

Just had a brisk 16 mile single speed ride sure i had the wind behind me fo most of the way round


----------



## Pennine-Paul (21 May 2016)

Just a mile! First time back on the bike since being knocked off 5 weeks ago when I managed to dislocate my shoulder and break about 2 inches off the bone at the top of my humerus, some discomfort from the area of my upper arm,otherwise ok 
First outing for my new freewheel too,a GT with 120 point pick up, a big improvement on the usual Sturmey/Shimano freewheels.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (29 May 2016)

A 10 miler round the bike shops of Cheshire and Manchester hunting for a rear brake caliper,
Evans cycles don't even stock them! Ridiculous state of affairs,Edinburgh Cycle coop only had a front caliper,it was down to the guys at Bicycle doctor who actually had a choice of calipers! I'll know who try first for any bits now..........................


----------



## User19783 (29 May 2016)

Had a good blasts this morning, I got some good hills in, for a short ride, 
The weather was perfect, and so was the bike.

Check out my 42.7 mi Ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/591729656


----------



## JimboJames1972 (5 Jun 2016)

We took the more hilly route to Newmarket on the cob run today - 50 mile round trip, 2,500ft climb, 3 hours.

Add to that a 75 mile round trip to King's Lynn and back on Friday and I'm pretty chuffed with my weekly total :-)

Genesis Flyer single speed, 48:18 gearing.


----------



## oldstrath (8 Jun 2016)

Commute, 12 miles each way, flat except for short 10% sections at each end (both up going home, sadly)


----------



## JimboJames1972 (30 Jul 2016)

Ride last night - 25 miles round trip with a chippy stop mid way. 17mph average, nice gently way to get back into the saddle
J


----------



## JimboJames1972 (31 Jul 2016)

Another fast-ish ride with the club - 60 miles in 3:20 in round numbers. Lovely weather, even though there was a constant cross wind!
J


----------



## JimboJames1972 (7 Aug 2016)

...and another Single Speed Century - 103 miles, 6h 10m, average 16.6mph. Evil headwind for the second half :-(
J


----------



## Pennine-Paul (6 Oct 2016)

First decent length ride since April when I suffered a dislocated shoulder,85 kms round Knutsford,Altrincham and back to Stockport


----------



## gavroche (7 Oct 2016)

Another day with no ride. These days are getting more frequent now that the bad weather is coming in. The good news is that I have my shed now and a bike set up on rollers, just need to set up a tv with DVD player now.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2016)

Not todays ride but just readied my Lee Cooper for a ride tomorrow am .


----------



## colly (7 Oct 2016)

Oooo a 'Todays ride for fixed'. Already posted this elsewhere but I guess it never hurts to spread the word:

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11405764


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Not todays ride but just readied my Lee Cooper for a ride tomorrow am .
> 
> View attachment 146883



well set of nice and early but the first couple of hills had me remembering the last time i rode this bike i needed to change the gearing as 52 x 18 was way to steep for the hills , but still managed a 32 mile loop at a very good average


----------



## colly (8 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Not todays ride but just readied my Lee Cooper for a ride tomorrow am .
> 
> View attachment 146883


Lee Cooper..................I got one of those. 

As you well know.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2016)

colly said:


> Lee Cooper..................I got one of those.
> 
> As you well know.



@colly i do remember

i have just picked up another of his track frames like my blue one but fillet brazed Columbus tubing and not drilled for rear brake just got to decide whether i am selling it on or building it


----------



## colly (8 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @colly i do remember
> 
> i have just picked up another of his track frames like my blue one but fillet brazed Columbus tubing and not drilled for rear brake just got to decide whether i am selling it on or building it



I would be tempted but I have two spare frames and a spare bike to sort out yet.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2016)

colly said:


> I would be tempted but I have two spare frames and a spare bike to sort out yet.



you can never have enough bike gear


----------



## Biff600 (9 Oct 2016)

I flip-flopped my wheel today so that it's fixed.

Now, I have never ridden fixed before, and it was a bit of a suprise, I only rattled into town and back (7 miles), there were a couple of occasions that I was lifted from the seat when I forgot that I couldn't coast !!
And for the same reason, my legs were going like the clappers on a short downhill section !!

Great fun, but it'll take me a day or two to get used to it


----------



## colly (9 Oct 2016)

Posted in the 'other place' too.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11437103


----------



## colly (11 Oct 2016)

After sleeping fitfully I got up at just before 4am. I decided that if I couldn't sleep I might as well go out. So I set off at about 4.20 or so. The first 4 vehicles I saw were.......bicycles.
All was going well until on the outskirts of Garforth my rear wheel banged down into a pothole. (the front must have missed it) Sure enough 100m on I could feel the telltale rumble of rim on rubber/tarmac. Bugger I thought, pinch puncture. Stuck a bit of air in and tried it again just in case but I was done for so found a handy bus shelter with a light in and set to swapping the inner tube. 
My old boss said to me ''never _assume_ anything, you will make an ass out of you and me''. Know what? He was right. I _assumed_ it was a pinch puncture.............and it wasn't.
I made the cardinal error of not checking the inside of the tyre for sharps. New tube in, pumped up, pumped up some more, and again.  Still soft.
Took out the new tube and this time ran my fingers around the inside of the tyre and found the real cause. A small metal splinter sharp enough to stick in my finger.
So in goes the second and my last spare tube. Bingo ! Im rolling again !
One good thing came out of it is that having had a real close look and a feel of my rear tyre ..........I realise it is thinner than a fag paper. I'm sure that didn't help. New boots needed.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11461068


----------



## 3narf (14 Oct 2016)

I just had a quick ride around the block on the new bike just to make sure the riding position, brakes, new bars etc are all OK, and my feet weren't hitting the pump. All seems fine so I'll have a longer ride at the weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2016)

Back on the Lee cooper after swapping the freewheel for a 20 hopefully it will help me out on the hills


----------



## 3narf (17 Oct 2016)

So annoyed I didn't manage to get out today. I was really rough yesterday with congestion and sore throat, I felt awful. I decided I'd give it a miss today as I also had loads of stuff to catch up on.

I feel fine now, but still...  Back to work tomorrow so I won't get out again til the weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2016)

A breezy 16 mile loop tonight on the Lee Cooper the freewheel swap seems to have helped 

Could have done with a sail tonight


----------



## 3narf (1 Nov 2016)

I just got back from a 33 miler; I'm on a diet, cutting right down on carbohydrates and really felt it!

Having said that, my thighs lasted long enough to do the sprint right at the end, and I got 11 PRs which I really wasn't expecting...


----------



## Pennine-Paul (2 Nov 2016)

A 25 miler up to Hyde and back via the Fallowfield loop,Rochdale and Ashton canal towpaths,definitely a bit nippy coming back


----------



## 3narf (8 Nov 2016)

I just did my first fixed-gear ride for 5 years; it was quite good, just not as good as freewheel!

I did forget a couple of times- have you ever noticed how expletives bounce off dry stone walls louder than ordinary words?

I was overtaken too close by not one but* two* grey-haired old coffin dodgers in rubbish cars. They are without doubt the worst drivers on the road. They mostly don't do it on purpose but that won't help matters.


----------



## 3narf (8 Nov 2016)

If you're wondering why I'm riding fixed (what with hating it and everything), it's because I'm planning on doing a track session at Newport Velodrome in the near future and I want to look like I know what I'm doing. 

I just don't see... How do you actually _sprint_? I mean, how do you use that last 1% of effort, if you can't stop pedalling when you cross the line? I know you're supposed to let your legs go limp, but can anyone actually do that?


----------



## colly (13 Nov 2016)

An easy run out this morning. No intention of 'pushing it' but rather a bit of a hilly ride instead. Whatever, seeing as I had no breakfast before I went out the last 5 miles seemed like 105.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11895913


Some really glorious views of Wharfedale with the early sun low in the sky setting everything in relief. Left my phone at home so.....................take my word for it.


----------



## 3narf (4 Dec 2016)

Today was freezing cold and the roads were treacherous; 1/2 inch of crystallised frost covering everything. I had to wear the gimp mask for the first time since last winter, but I managed 25 miles of good, fat-burning trudge before breakfast (which was a fried egg toastie). Mrs Narf had just finished on the turbo when I got back.


----------



## Lochen (8 Dec 2016)

Good God I have such a lot of work to do 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/from-humble-beginnings.211073/


----------



## 3narf (11 Dec 2016)

Positively tropical compared to last week, and a great hangover cure!


----------



## 3narf (23 Dec 2016)

Wild and woolly today..


----------



## 3narf (24 Dec 2016)

...and today, for one of the shortest rides of the year!  7.8 miles; OK for a blow through before getting on with Christmas dinner (I'm working tomorrow).


----------



## 3narf (29 Jan 2017)

Put some real effort in today and got a load of PRs! Good morale booster after feeling a bit miserable.


----------



## 3narf (16 Feb 2017)

41.5 miler today for my 50th birthday! The first 32 or so was really quick but the last 10 was hard...


----------



## colly (18 Feb 2017)

Posted the details elsewhere.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13007868


----------



## 3narf (18 Feb 2017)

colly said:


> Posted the details elsewhere.
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13007868



2000+ ft of climbing is pretty impressive! 

We have friends in Ilkley...


----------



## colly (18 Feb 2017)

3narf said:


> 2000+ ft of climbing is pretty impressive!
> 
> We have friends in Ilkley...


Ever take your bike if you visit?


----------



## 3narf (18 Feb 2017)

colly said:


> Ever take your bike if you visit?



I have taken the mountain bike up there in the past, but tbh we haven't seen them for ages. We kind of lost touch; I think we both moved house at the same time...


----------



## 3narf (21 Feb 2017)

Hard work today because it was windy. Damp and grey, too; we could do with a bit of sunny weather! It didn't help that I rang my dad just before I went, and he told me he couldn't see my number because the sun was reflecting off his phone...


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2017)

First time out on the Tierney single speed project.


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Feb 2017)

31 miles today, it was dry to start with so took a bike without mudguards, 5 miles in it poured down, my ride included a lot of narrow lanes often frequented by agricultural vehicles, the roads were filthy, bike filthy and I'm filthy but I loved it!


----------



## colly (26 Feb 2017)

25 windy miles with a bit of up and down:

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13138309


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2017)

3rd day of Tierney testing and still going well

Once we start getting a bit nearer spring i might drag the Pollard or even build the Woodrup up


----------



## colly (5 Mar 2017)

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13251946


----------



## 3narf (1 Feb 2018)

This week I did my first proper singlespeed rides for ages!

Tuesday I did 22 miles starting with a pretty sharp climb up a local hill called Brimscombe Hill; I had to stop for a quick break twice which shows how unfit I am.

Today I did my local short route but in reverse; 13 miles and 1000ft of climbing. The reverse route avoids a narrow, busy stretch which is no fun when you're trying to monster it out in one gear. I'm proud to say I did the whole ride seated without having to stand on the pedals, so maybe the rest day did me good.

It's nice to be doing singlespeed again and I'm looking forward to getting my Lee Cooper project up and running for the spring: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/another-project.229718/


----------

